# best hardtail ebike for the buck



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Looking to get one for my girlfriend for gravel/fire roads. Looking at this one

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...es/powerfly/powerfly-5-womens/p/2924630-2017/

Anything better for the buck?

Thanks!

Edit--can't find anything on these bikes!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Go look Luna Cycle yrs building e bikes I know he stands behind his products' mabey convert a old bike ? But that is a good price .


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Bosch or Trek IMO (I've owned and ridden several Trek bikes and they were superlative); also, my friends with Bosch systems love them.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

fos'l said:


> You can't go wrong with Bosch or Trek IMO (I've owned and ridden several Trek bikes and they were superlative); also, my friends with Bosch systems love them.


Thanks. Is anything below $3k gonna be junk?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

rider95 said:


> Go look Luna Cycle yrs building e bikes I know he stands behind his products' mabey convert a old bike ? But that is a good price .


 My thought exactly, go to Luna. But after seeing the price for the girlie Trek, it seems like a pretty good deal . I expected it to be 4 or 5 K. I love my BBSHD converted fat bike, and only have about $2500.00 in it. I ride with guys on Haibikes all the time, and do it at half their price, plus if it really comes down to it, have a lot more power available plus a bigger battery.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

rider95 said:


> Go look Luna Cycle yrs building e bikes I know he stands behind his products' mabey convert a old bike ? But that is a good price .


 Luna has been building ebikes for only a few months, not years. They have been selling components for several years, but only began to build and sell complete ebikes recently, although you would not know it from their advertising. They also do not sell their ebikes with a warranty, it costs an extra $600 for two years of coverage. They may "stand behind their products" but they have no obligation to do so if you bought a complete ebike from them, unless you spent the extra money for a warranty.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

WoodlandHills said:


> Luna has been building ebikes for only a few months, not years. They have been selling components for several years, but only began to build and sell complete ebikes recently, although you would not know it from their advertising. They also do not sell their ebikes with a warranty, it costs an extra $600 for two years of coverage. They may "stand behind their products" but they have no obligation to do so if you bought a complete ebike from them, unless you spent the extra money for a warranty.


Yeah, Trek and Bosch seem like known quantities, I can get support for it through the LBS if there is an issues with the Bosch unit, etc etc. Plus my girlfriend likes blue.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Henry, only problem here is that the rest of us need to ensure that our wives/girlfriends (maybe some have both) don't see this and have their expectations elevated.


----------



## danofcolo (Apr 6, 2017)

I installed a BBS02 mid drive from Luna on my wife's Trek Navigator 300 and she loves it. Total cost $930.00, we already had the bike.


----------



## danofcolo (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't why the image came out sideways, and i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## loginhater (Jul 15, 2009)

Couple of 2016 Haibikes still available here, under $2000: Home

Women-specific are at the bottom of the page. The RC looks like it has a better spec than the Trek. But a Yamaha motor.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok didn't move fast enough and the Trek Firefly 5 Women's are all sold out.

Any big changes/advances coming for the 2018 model year bikes that start to show up in the fall?

Those 2016 Haibikes are interesting but will they be out of date vs the 2018s?

Thanks guys


----------

